# How to keep dressage whip?



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

I rode with a dressage whip for the first time as well on Friday...I had issues finding a comfortable place to hold it.

I'll definitely keep an eye on this thread to see what I should be doing, since my trainer will probably have me using one again.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Why would your thumb be ontop of the crop? Ive never heard nor seen that....

I hold the dressage whip about halfway down the handle, and have it laying across my leg so that all I have to do is lightly move my wrist so it taps the horse.

(Please excuse my position I dont know what the hell hapened there!)


----------



## JimMilton (Jun 8, 2010)

I hold my dressage whip the same way as StormyBlues in the above photo: just hold it in the middle of the handle and let it rest at a 45 degree angle on your thigh.

If you need to change it to the other side, be careful as it's so long. I push the handle up along the line of the horse's mane before switching hands, to stop it waving around and upsetting the horse.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I change it by just swinging it over the neck and changing hands at the same time. but skittish horses DONT like that


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Per the woman I took dressage lessons from I should not carry my dressage whip the same I way I was taught to carry my crop. It should be near my leg, not over my thigh. My hand should be like my hand would be with out a whip in it.

To change the whip to the other side you twist your whip hand so the whip is vertical with the popper facing upward , pass it over to the other hand and turn that hand down so the whip is in the right position.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My instructor has me set the whip on top of the rein with first 3 fingers closed over, thumb and pinky on the other side and then it lays across my leg, same position for my hand as if it was empty.

I have to hold it at the very end of the handle but she has me using a shorter one I believe.

To change, put both hands together (whip should be straight up and down now), grab both reins with the hand currently holding the whip, pull the whip up and then down with the empty hand. 

Oh and practice changing before you attempt it while riding, the first time I tried changing while at a trot, I got all tangled up and bopped the horse in the head. Thank God for non-spooky, calm, complacent Warmbloods, all he did was give me a dirty look of "What did you do that for!?"


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

StormyBlues said:


> Why would your thumb be ontop of the crop? Ive never heard nor seen that....


Stormy, I was talking about the hand/fingers position WITHOUT the crop (the big finger on top pointing towards the horse's ears).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, All! Will try today! 



StormyBlues said:


> I change it by just swinging it over the neck and changing hands at the same time. but skittish horses DONT like that


I tried that, but I guess I'm too clumsy - it goes all over the horse's neck and head (they tolerate it though - I use my crop to chase and smack the flies on their necks/heads anyway). I bet I need more practice to do it elegantly. :lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Per the woman I took dressage lessons from I should not carry my dressage whip the same I way I was taught to carry my crop. It should be near my leg, not over my thigh. My hand should be like my hand would be with out a whip in it.


That is correct.



> To change the whip to the other side you twist your whip hand so the whip is vertical with the popper facing upward , pass it over to the other hand and turn that hand down so the whip is in the right position.


Outside of competition I always carry two whips...one in each hand. By the time you change to to make a correction you are too late.

Of course as Spirit and Lauren would say I guess this is abuse in the dressage ring...:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Spyder said:


> That is correct.
> 
> Outside of competition I always carry two whips...one in each hand. By the time you change to to make a correction you are too late.


This makes perfect sense to me. If only I was that coordinated. 


AB wishes she was still taking dressage lessons but horse is not sound right now. :-(


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> O*utside of competition I always carry two whips...one in each hand.* By the time you change to to make a correction you are too late.
> 
> Of course as Spirit and Lauren would say I guess this is abuse in the dressage ring...:wink:


That's what I did last lesson couple weeks back per my instructor's request. But it was really tough I must say. :lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> That's what I did last lesson couple weeks back per my instructor's request. But it was really tough I must say. :lol:



Try doing that and working in a double bridle. It took some co ordination but you will get it.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Gawks at cordination skills of the above.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I carry my whip the same way stormyblues does. haha im starting with a double bridle soon...I think its going to take some wicked co ordinitaion practice to hold a whip also and use it without yanking on the hroses mouth somehow xD

I dont usually use a whip anyway


----------

